# rent a bull?



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

How much would you expect to pay to rent a bull for a month or so? 
Any ideas? Anyone in IL know where I could find a bull for rent? And would a 2 wire electric fence hold a bull?

Thanks


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a yearling bull, but he has never been around the hot wire. He`s out of one of my best cows. Your cow is milking yes? and when did she calve? I should just farm this guy out to breed cows. I won`t let anyone use my bull I use on my cows, that is just a no, no. Anyway, wish ya lived closer, your at least a 2 1/2 hour drive from me. > Marc


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AI is really the best way to go for a small operation. There must be someone around that does it or someone from a local dairy that would come over and do your cow. 
At first blush, it seems that simply turning a bull out with your cow would be easy. You mentioned fencing. Then there is the possibility the bull gets injured or he injures your cow.
If you are drinking your milk raw, there is the concern that the bull will transmit campylobacter to your milk cow, thus infecting your family.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Cattle also carry VD, just like people. Something to consider with regards to a leased bull who isn't in a closed herd.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

scholtefamily said:


> How much would you expect to pay to rent a bull for a month or so?
> Any ideas? Anyone in IL know where I could find a bull for rent? And would a 2 wire electric fence hold a bull?
> 
> Thanks


I would expect to pay at least $50 a month, probably more like $100. Might be a lot more depending on the particular bull. 

A good hot (5,000 volts at least) 2 wire electric fence should hold a bull without a problem. Just make sure it is on and hot when he first goes in the pasture and checks things out so he knows what it is. If he has been around a good electric fence before he won't bother it.

I don't know if I would be really crazy about renting a bull. They can get your whole herd sick. Not just VD, but anything else he can be carrying. You could have a vet check it out ahead of time and run some test, but then you are more money into it. You have to realize the guy renting the bull is concerned about his bull picking something up from your place as well. It probably isn't worth owning one either if you only have a few cows. AI is the best choice for most, but again it comes with its own problems. I don't know if there is a good answer. Find someone you trust who does things like you do - or a few people - and go in on a bull together. Then at least you will know what herd he came from and if their cows have been sick and so forth.

Good luck


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, $100 a month would be well worth it to me if I could get 3 cows bred, provided the risk of problems would be low. 

We've had one cow AI'ed so many times it has cost us over $100 total already. I'm starting to think our AI guy is not very good. I realize there are alot of variables, but come on! I think he's enjoying the added monthly income he's been receiving from us new farm folk. Last month when he was here, he had some issues with the straw and getting everything set up. By the time he got everything ready it was certainly not at the temp it should have been, as it was below freezing out. When my husband questioned him about what it should be at, he just shrugged his shoulders and said, "aw, it'll be ok." 
We'll keep with the AI for now. I was just kinda curious. 

Marc, she is still in milk and she calved in FEb of 2010. I wish we lived closer too! Do you guys want to move? The farm next to ours is for sale.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I need to get a retired guy in a pickup with a stockrack on it and travel the homesteading country side and do drive by breedings. HeHe. > Marc


----------

